# Digitale Spiegelreflexkamera-Neuling-Tauchen



## cheyenne05 (16. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir für das Tauchen eine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera mit Gehäuse und externen Blitz kaufen. Habe bislang mit einer kleinen Olympus-Digitalkamera Bilder geschossen und würde aber auch gerne mehr Weitwinkel und Mikrobilder schießen.

Wer kann mir eine Kamera empfehlen, die ich benutzen kann, ohne vorher 500 Seiten zu lesen und monatelang mich mit der Materie beschäftigen muss. 

Grüsse
Cheyenne05


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. September 2009)

Hi,

man kann mit einer DSLR genauso schnell losknipsen wie mit einer Kompaktkamera.
Du musst lediglich den Schalter zum Einschalten der Kamera und die Vollautomatik
finden. Die Frage ist nur, ob dir das reicht, oder ob du statt nur zu "knipsen" gerne auch
"fotografieren" willst.
Aber das ist ja schließlich überall im Leben so. Willst du etwas gut machen, dann musst
du dich schon ein wenig damit beschäftigen und lernen. Ist natürlich schlecht, wenn man
dieses "mit der Materie beschäftigen" dann als Belastung empfindet statt es als eine
Bereicherung wahrzunehmen. 

Als kleinen Hinweis noch:
Es spielt erstmal eine relativ untergeordnete Rolle, welche Kamera man sich kauft.
Alle machen Fotos, das kann man schonmal ziemlich sicher sagen. *g*
Was allerdings die Bedienung angeht, gibt es natürlich schon Unterschiede.
Aber welche Kamera da am besten zu dir passt, kannst du nur selbst rausfinden.
Zum Beispiel in einem Fotofachgeschäft, in dem du die Kameras auch mal selbst
ausprobieren kannst und dich ein kompetenter Verkäufer unterstützt.

Eines muss dir aber schon klar sein:
Unterwasserfotografie mit DSLR ist ein sehr teurer Spaß! Brauchbare UW-Gehäuse
kosten ein Vermögen. Und ich würde definitiv erstmal alle anderen verfügbaren Möglichkeiten
genauestens abchecken, bevor ich UW-Fotografie mit einer DSLR angehen würde.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## akrite (16. September 2009)

...grundsätzlich schließe ich mich dem Martin erstmal an, Unterwasser ist teuer ! Eine gute DSLR kostet inkl. Kit-Objektiv ab 450,- aufwärts. Das Kit-Objektiv ist aber nicht lichtstark genug um auch nur 1m unter der Wasseroberfläche einigermaßen gute Bilder zu machen, außer Du bist in der ruhigen Südsee bei bester Sonne. Ich häng mal einen Link dran, wo Du die Verleih- bzw. Kautionspreise für UW-Gehäuse sehen kannst, dann hast Du ne Idee, was der Spaß nur fürs Gehäuse kostet.
Empfehlung : für die kleinen Kompakten gibt es UW-Gehäuse für rund 250,- € probiers damit erstmal aus.
BTW, wie tief und wo willst Du denn fotographieren ?


----------



## cheyenne05 (17. September 2009)

Danke für die Antworten.

Ich fotografiere bereits Unterwasser. Aber nur mit einer kleinen Kompaktkamera. Die Bilder werden zwar nicht schlecht - man kann sie ja auch noch bearbeiten .

Ich möchte aber gerade für "Panoramabilder" oder Makrobilder mir eine leistungfähigere Kamera anschaffen. Natürlich ist mir klar, dass dies kein billiges Hobby ist und ich nicht ohne Lesen und Probieren auskomme. Aber ich möchte mich ehrlich gesagt nicht durch einen 500 Seiten Wälzer lesen müssen.

Ich benötige eine Kamera mit Gehäuse, die mind. bis 40 m tief ist. Kein Weichgehäuse, es soll schon etwas richtiges sein.

Ich werde jetzt mal in einen Fotoladen gehen und mich dort erkundigen. Leider haben die meisten aber auch keine Ahnung von Unterwasserfotografie.

LG
Cheyenne05


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. September 2009)

Naja, du hast sicherlich recht, dass man dir im Fotoladen vermutlich auch nicht
helfen kann bzgl. Unterwaserfotografie.

Die Hersteller von Unterwassergehäusen haste dir vermutlich schon rausgesucht?
Hast dich auch mal grob orientiert, welche Kameras von den meisten Herstellern
unterstützt werden? Hast mal geschaut, wie die einzelnen Hersteller von UW-Gehäusen
die Bedienung der Kamera umsetzen? Hast vielleicht schon Favoriten?
Irgendein Anfang, den man hier weiter diskutieren könnte?

Gruß
Martin


----------

